# STOLEN BLACK LAB



## nrh0011 (Oct 28, 2019)

Saw this post on Facebook and felt it was worth a share. Dog was stolen from vehicle at Jacksonville Field Trial in Boston, GA. Witnesses from a distance identified the vehicle as a Small black SUV. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/100002955302971/posts/2338740452901109


----------



## mallardsx2 (Oct 28, 2019)

Wow. I hope they catch and punish the person who did this.


----------



## specialk (Oct 28, 2019)

dang....sorry to hear this....


----------



## trad bow (Oct 28, 2019)

That’s just low down. I hope he gets his dog back and whoever stole him spends sometime in jail


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2019)

Had a high dolla Lab stolen from me last year


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had a high dolla Lab stolen from me last year



People suck.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had a high dolla Lab stolen from me last year


Did you ever find him? I had a coon hound stole from me ten years ago. He was chipped and the trash who stole him took him in to vet and the vet checked for a chip found it and notify akc and they reported it stole. Got my dog back and don’t think the guy was charged as he claimed it just showed up.


----------



## baddave (Oct 29, 2019)

the penalty for this should be same as kidnapping


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 29, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Did you ever find him? I had a coon hound stole from me ten years ago. He was chipped and the trash who stole him took him in to vet and the vet checked for a chip found it and notify akc and they reported it stole. Got my dog back and don’t think the guy was charged as he claimed it just showed up.




That's why I chip all my dogs.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 29, 2019)

I chip all mine as well. Use to tattoo them before the advent of chips.


----------



## tr21 (Oct 29, 2019)

it is a sorry son of a hillary that would steal someone's dog ! I can't imagine what your going through. my dogs are my kids and if somebody were to take them or harm them they better be prepared for the devil to unleash fire upon them. nobody went after them ? I sure hope you get him back. good luck


----------



## paulito (Nov 2, 2019)

Hunting buddy of mine had that happen at the boat ramp after a duck hunt. Guy had his lab in the bed of his truck when my friend confronted him. Guy swore up and down it was his dog til my friend said, "oh really, then why is the last four of my social tattooed in his ear?" Guy took off. Not sure ei coulda let him off that easy.


----------



## chase870 (Nov 2, 2019)

Mess with the wrong dog and you will have big trouble


----------



## ryanh487 (Nov 3, 2019)

Georgia is a use of force to defend property state.  And a castle doctrine state,  with your vehicle being considered part of your castle. 

Try to take my dog out of my truck,  and it will be the last thing you do.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 3, 2019)

A field champion to boot....worth well over 20k...not to mention the companionship aspect, stud fees, etc.  sorry person to do this, and by brave to do it at a filed trial


----------



## nrh0011 (Nov 4, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> A field champion to boot....worth well over 20k...not to mention the companionship aspect, stud fees, etc.  sorry person to do this, and by brave to do it at a filed trial



I'd wager they had no business at the field trial and dang sure weren't participants. They came there with mal-intent...


----------



## trad bow (Nov 4, 2019)

I think they knew what they were doing and probably already had a false set of papers made up for it.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Nov 7, 2019)

Word is the dog that was stolen was stolen by a former co owner or something of that nature but I did see a screen shot of the dog running a trial in California


----------



## tmbdudley1 (Nov 8, 2019)

On the local news now.

https://www.wsbtv.com/news/trending-now/champion-hunting-dog-worth-85k-missing/1006170769


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 17, 2019)

Boss has been located...…….His chip has been scanned in California...…..He is expected to be returned sometime next week.


----------



## baddave (Nov 17, 2019)

that is great news . i know he's excited


----------



## trad bow (Nov 17, 2019)

That’s great news for sure. Chip your dogs. Cheap insurance.


----------



## dslc6487 (Nov 17, 2019)

So glad that dog was found and will returned to his owner.  In my home, dogs are family.  I had to put 2 of mine down this past March.  One was a long haired feist and the best squirrel dog that I have ever hunter with.  Dixie was her name and she was 17 years old.  The other one was 15 years old and he was a a beagle.  He was my buddy.  He slept by my bed each night on his matt.  He rode with me and stayed with me most all the time.  I am 73 years old and I cried like a baby for 2 weeks.  Just about like losing a close family member to me.  
I hope they found the jerk that stole him and prosecute him to the fullest extent of the law.  If he were my dog, that punishment for him would be MUCH more lenient  that what I would do to him.........


----------



## nrh0011 (Nov 17, 2019)

has anyone been arrested?


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 18, 2019)

ryanh487 said:


> Georgia is a use of force to defend property state.  And a castle doctrine state,  with your vehicle being considered part of your castle.
> 
> Try to take my dog out of my truck,  and it will be the last thing you do.



I like the way you think, but if you think lethal force is automatically OK to protect an item in your truck you could find yourself in serious trouble one day.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 18, 2019)

nrh0011 said:


> has anyone been arrested?


 She has a business of transporting dogs, and moved a puppy for me once, and that is how I know her, and just followed her FB posts. Nothing has been mentioned of arrests at this time. It was very complicated situation, and it was a hard story to follow!!..........Lots of Drama, and misinformation from other parties!! ........ She posted 1 hour ago that she regained possession of the dog last night.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 18, 2019)

Great news.  

CHIP YOUR DOGS.  The way those things work the company wants you to pay a fee for the chipping and a periodic fee later.  The periodic fee is not necessary.  Once your dog is chipped that info is in the system and the chip when scanned later will come back to the person who registered it originally.  If you get a chipped dog, be sure the registration for the chip is changed into your name.  

Did I mention, CHIP YOUR DOGS.  It is the simplest, safest, way to protect your dog from theft and to get him back if he is lost or stolen.  Collars come off, tattoos can be obliterated.  Chips work and, if you skip the recurring fee, they are cheap, cheap, cheap, inexpensive.

Did I mention, CHIP YOUR DOGS.


----------



## nrh0011 (Nov 18, 2019)

JustUs4All said:


> I like the way you think, but if you think lethal force is automatically OK to protect an item in your truck you could find yourself in serious trouble one day.



Good deal, thanks for filling us in.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 20, 2019)

Back before chips I tattooed my dogs now even my cat has a chip. I do have beagle pup that will be chipped in a couple of weeks. But I do believe in chips.


----------

